# Moggies and purebreds



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

I am having a debate on a skeptics forum I belong to. Out of curiosity, I would like to know how many people here own moggies (cats of uncertain parentage) vs. how many own purebreds, vs. how many own both. It might help settle an arguement.


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have six cats and all of them are "moggies".


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

I have both "mogies" and "purebreds" and love all of them equally.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I've only ever owned moggies. I think any cat I ever own will be a moggie. I'd rather rescue a cat from a shelter that needs a loving home, then pay WAY too much money for a purebred. I like some breeds, but personally, just can't justify paying that much money for a cat.


----------



## Avocado (Apr 7, 2005)

lol, i have never heard the term "moggies" before. i have cats of uncertain parentage but i have pure bred dogs... the difference in the temperments of breeds of dogs being the motivating factor for choosing a pure bred. i have never even met anyone who has a pure bred cat, but one time i did go to the cat show to see the breeds, cool stuff.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Every cat I have owned (8 to date) has been a moggie, and unless I rescue a purebred, that's not likely to change


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I have three adult cats and three kittens - one of the adults is a pedigree (which is where the kittens came from) and the other two adults are beautiful rescue mogster girls. 

I've always had mogsters in the past but I gained a pedigree as my Mum breeds. (mind you, she still made me pay!!)


----------



## mom2thefuzzbutts (Jul 25, 2005)

> mind you, she still made me pay!


   rcat


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

3 adults and 3 kittens. All moggies each with a different outlook / perspective on life and that makes it all so interesting.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

All moggies here. Although I like some pure breed cats, I don't see ever having one unless it is a rescue in some fashion.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

I have seen this term around here a few times and hace no idea what it means! :? A mutt?

It must be a UK term cuz they have the weirdest sayings there! lol
I have a friend from the UK that is always having to explain what a slang term she uses means.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

After having rescued fourteen DSH and DLH cats, I now have two Siamese cats. In addition, I bred Siamese. I have noted that some of you would like to have a purebred cat as well as the much loved Moggie you have. Well, it's quite possible through rescues for those breeds. And, believe it or not, you are not necessarily getting a kitten of lesser health or value if a reputable breeder is charging a reasonable price for kittens. You will probably not get papers, but breeding is not what you're looking for.

I have NO idea why noone believes me, even though I bred both Siamese cats and Collies, but the truth is that it costs NO MORE to raise a pet quality (or show quality) kitten than the litters many of us have raised from stray pregnant cats! If someone asks $1500 per kitten and tells you they are making no money, they are not being truthful. It is necessary to have a special, easy to care for area for those who are in breeding in a big way, but the price of a small litter of $4500 worth of kittens will modify a room. 

Small breeders raise the kittens under foot, and play with their kittens, allow them to sleep with them, and, when old enough, will give them the freedom of the house. That's the breeder you want, unless you want "snob" value. Most people want a beautiful, loving kitten to love, not to show off. There are distinct personalities in certain breeds, just as there are with dogs! Don't be embarrassed to want a purebred cat. Find an honest breeder with clean facilities and can produce health certificates, who cares more about animals than he does for money. 

How much did it cost you to raise your kitten to 12 weeks old, shots included? That's what it costs a small breeder. One cannot put a price on the loving care, but that is pure pleasure. The most important thing is to find responsible and loving "parents" for these babies. Unfortunately, when you charge nothing, or a token--such as $25, some people do not put as much value on the lives of these kittens, and they are sent from pillar to post, *even if they signed a contract giving the first right of refusal to the breeder-*-in other words, returning the kitten to the breeder. So, you will probably pay over $100. But you should not be asked to pay the exhorbitant prices that are so common.

I hope someone believes me; it's true. 

I almost put "both" on the poll, because strays don't take long to find my house! :wink: The cry of a kitten on my doorstep is a sound I know well. I have never turned one away. I keep it or find it a home.[/b]


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

All of my cats have always been moggies. Dogs always purebred. Not sure why?


----------



## Emskie (Jan 26, 2005)

I clicked moggies... because sheba's background is unknown. however I have a sneaking suspision that she is a purebred cat. She is a gorgeous traditional balinese cat that showed up at our door. When I did a search of balinese breeders in the area, the only one was about 10 miles from here. She looks very much like a full blooded balinese (and even has crossed eyes!!). But I figure, who knows, and who cares!


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I have 5 1/2 moggies.

They are smarter than all of your cats :lol:


----------



## miriamO (Jul 2, 2005)

*Moggies*

I've had lots of cats, all of them moggies except one pure bred Blue & Cream Persian cat from a rescue centre. 

Unfortunately this was the most miserable cat I have ever encountered - mean, spiteful, sulky and dirty. She totally refused to groom herself or let me near her with a comb or brush and consequently cost me a fortune in vet's fees, refused to use a cat-flap or litter tray, invariably hissed, lashed out and spat at our two moggies and our perfectly amenable boxer dog and made a point of sitting on the edge of a rug with her back to us as often as possible!

We had her for three years and she never changed one iota. It may be that my judgement is coloured (she was obviously old and wasn't very balanced and that's probably why she was in the rescue centre anyway) but give me a moggy any time!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Moggies*



miriamO said:


> I've had lots of cats, all of them moggies except one pure bred Blue & Cream Persian cat from a rescue centre.
> 
> Unfortunately this was the most miserable cat I have ever encountered - mean, spiteful, sulky and dirty. She totally refused to groom herself or let me near her with a comb or brush and consequently cost me a fortune in vet's fees, refused to use a cat-flap or litter tray, invariably hissed, lashed out and spat at our two moggies and our perfectly amenable boxer dog and made a point of sitting on the edge of a rug with her back to us as often as possible!
> 
> We had her for three years and she never changed one iota. It may be that my judgement is coloured (she was obviously old and wasn't very balanced and that's probably why she was in the rescue centre anyway) but give me a moggy any time!


Since she was a rescue she might not have had a good life. And that's why she was mean. Most pedigreed cats are bred FOR a good temperment, but just like any moggie, if they don't have a good life, their temperments might not be wonderful. I've seem some MEAN moggies and MEAN pedigreed cats..it's all just how they are raised and treated...


----------



## miriamO (Jul 2, 2005)

*Moggies*

You are probably quite right. We did our best for her in the years she had with us and I have no idea what her background was but she was certainly a pain to be around!


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

I never had a purebred cat until we got Banzai. He was certainly well-raised by his breeder. Except for a tendency to play fetch well past the point where I am tired of playing, he is an excellently behaved, intelligent, loving cat. That's not to say my moggies are not also well behaved, intelligent and loving.

The debate I was in ended in a stalemate. However, the poll here proved my point--far more people own moggies than purebreds.

Thanks to everyone who took the time to answer the poll.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Do you know what I think is odd about this thread? Those of us who have a purebred cat felt the necessity to explain that they had rescue kitties or other Domestic cats. It's almost as if we should feel guilty. :?: Whereas, if someone asks if you have a dog, the answer is a simple, "Yes, a Beagle," or "Yes a Heinz 57." Has anyone else noticed this? 

We all love our cats and think they're the best, whether moggie or purebred. I wouldn't have given up any cat I've ever had, neither rescued kittens nor purebred Siamese. I wish our dear little friends lived longer.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't feel guilty about having purebred cats, I've just gotten used to being "attacked" on other boards, so I make it a point to say I have both, which I do. And I do love both equally! (I wasn't saying anyone here would attack, I'm just saying I'm used to it by now!)


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

TxnKats said:


> I don't feel guilty about having purebred cats, I've just gotten used to being "attacked" on other boards, so I make it a point to say I have both, which I do. And I do love both equally! (I wasn't saying anyone here would attack, I'm just saying I'm used to it by now!)


I agree with you entirely and as interesting as I think it would be to compare the costs of pedigrees in the US vs UK I am not going anywhere near the what is the most you paid for your cat thread - I'm too scared lol 8O


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> Do you know what I think is odd about this thread? Those of us who have a purebred cat felt the necessity to explain that they had rescue kitties or other Domestic cats. It's almost as if we should feel guilty. :?: Whereas, if someone asks if you have a dog, the answer is a simple, "Yes, a Beagle," or "Yes a Heinz 57." Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> We all love our cats and think they're the best, whether moggie or purebred. I wouldn't have given up any cat I've ever had, neither rescued kittens nor purebred Siamese. I wish our dear little friends lived longer.


Well, that's pretty much what the thread on the skeptics forum was about. Someone else said that owning a purebred was tantamount to killing a moggie. My argument was that purebred cats make up so little of the total cat population as to be statistically insignificant. And also, that just because one owns a purebred, that doesn't preclude them from owning moggies, as well. Besides, according to Humane Society, 84% of cats are purchased from a source other than shelters anyway.


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

I have moggies only as well.

But.....I do have a comment on what Jeanie said.

Now, I am heavily involved in dog rescue. I have showed in Obedience and will show in Rally-O as well. Hopefully one day, agility. So....dogs are really, my life. Trust me.....I do love my cats, but I have always known dogs and don't know much about cat behavior, which is why I joined this board.

I could care less whether someone has a pure bred or mixed breed of ANY animal. If someone got a purebred dog, I would never look down on them UNLESS they went into it blindly. For instance, they went to a pet shop, a complete back yard breeder, a puppy mill, someone who does no health testing, doesn't show their dogs or title them in something......you get the idea.

The same goes for cats. If the breeder is responsible (willing to take back EVERY single cat they have ever bred for ANY reason, does home checks, health tests their cats, wants to better the breed), then I see no problem with getting a purebred cat. If you enjoy a certain breed, why not have it in your life? 

I understand why Jeanie said what she did......but you shouldn't be embarrased that you have a Siamese! They are beautiful cats and I would love to share my home with one (I LOVE talking kitties!!!). 

I guess through rescue, I've come to an understanding. I understand there are pets out there that need homes.....but if your heart is set on a "fill in the blank" then that is what you want. If a rescued one isn't available in your area and a responsible breeder is (and you can afford it) they by all means, fill your home and heart with a companion.


*edited for spelling*


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

I have 3 moggie kittens and 2 crossbreed dogs


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

I have both... 2 moggies & 4 purebred. 
This is the 1st time in my life that I've ever owned a pedigree cat, before now it's always been moggies.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I have always had moggies and have 2 now Mischka & Linx, but I fell in love with the somali and now I have Sundance too. So I have both! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

vanillasugar said:


> I've only ever owned moggies. I think any cat I ever own will be a moggie. I'd rather rescue a cat from a shelter that needs a loving home, then pay WAY too much money for a purebred. I like some breeds, but personally, just can't justify paying that much money for a cat.



I feel the exact same way. Moggies all the way for me!


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I don't think anyone should feel guilty for wanting to own a purebred. One could even compromise by having one purebred from a breeder and one moggie from a shelter. It's just that I personally feel better adopting a cat from a shelter because it makes me sad to know that most of them will be euthanized if they're not adopted and consequently I like to see other people adopt from shelters as well. I'm hoping that one day we'll get to the point where this is no longer a problem, that there is no longer a pet overpopulation problem and no longer are adoptable cats being euthanized because there are more cats than there are homes for them and therefore buying from a breeder would be the way to acquire a cat and cats would be expensive and so more people would be much more likely to take high quality care of them but I know it won't happen in my lifetime so I'll just get affordable moggies from shelters instead. 

I was amazed how many beauties I've seen in shelters or places like Peto, where the Rescue House puts up their cats for adoption. My Rosie, who I got from the Department of Animal Services is half seal point siamese and she's got the markings and blue eyes. The other half is toirtoishelle, she has those markings along with cream paws. 
Technically she's still a moggie. I've posted her picture before. 

What I really like is the idea of getting purebreds from rescue groups. Then people can get cats that are both pedigreed and rescued. 

I personally don't care if my cats are moggies or purebreds which is why I will always just go to a shelter and pick whatever cats I want. One day I may coincidentally end up with a pedigree. Shelters sometimes have purebred cats. Or I might only have moggies my whole life and either way I'd be perfectly happy. :wink:


----------



## mineko012 (Apr 22, 2004)

I used to have 2 Egyptian Maus ... back when I was in college (which, it turned out, wasn't a good idea). They were tearfully re-homed to a loving elderly couple.

But now I have my six 8O "moggies" who I love very much.

Aegee (the mother) was given to my bf by his neighbor when she was a kitten. Gizmo was purchased as a gift from my bf to me (he wanted this other kitten but ... Gizmo "had me at mew").

The other four furry ones came along when I left Aegee and Gizmo "supervised" by my bf while I sunned myself in Florida. Originally we were going to find homes for them but ... no one can love my babies like I can! :heart And only I can guarantee them a permanent loving home.

... In the future when ......... when the unthinkable happens I plan on having one purebred (probably a Bengal) and one rescue. If I can, I'll find a Bengal rescue and a moggie rescue :wink:


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

All of the kitties who have been a part of my life were moggies. The closest I ever came to a "purebred" cat was when I came across a box with two Siamese-mix kittens in a Tropical fish shop. The owner had a Siamese dame that chose to mate with a non-Siamese male, instead of the male the owner intended to use. We adopted both for $25 each, gave one to my x MIL, and kept one for my daughter. He was a very sweet cat!

All of our other kitties have adopted me! I have loved them all and don't think I will ever go out to intentionally adopt a particular cat. It is all I can do to leave every store with an adoption room (i.e. PetSmart) without bringing home another cat, but we are maxed-out by city ordinance. 
(I try to stay away from the adoption room, but it is like a magnetic attraction. I always leave in tears, because I want to bring home every adult there. The kittens don't affect me as much, because I know they will find homes more easily.)  

Everyone should follow his or her own heart when it comes to making a life-choice such as taking on a new pet. Whether it be of pure blood-line or a moggie...each is equally entitled to live a full and happy life. :wink:


----------



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

My current 4 are moggies and any i have owned in the past have been moggies.

Of course i love pure bred longhaired cats and would love to own one, one day but right now i am happy with my moggie cats, I just cant resist a kitten/cat that needs my love regardless of parentage/colouring/ coat length. There are some beautiful moggies that could pass for a certain breed in looks but without the parentage and paperwork. i myself would be happy enough with that alone!!!!

Thats not to say if a purebred cat happened to come my way, (preferably resue) i couldn't possibly say no!!!!!


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Since I have been born, I have had mainly moggies. However I have also had 2 pedigree cats

British blue and an blue eyed Persian


----------



## Nemrai (Apr 15, 2005)

We had some norwegian forest cats years ago, wonderfull cats.

Now we have a moggie, Flekka(boss of the house), and Kallisto--nfo/abyssinian cat mix(and the 'craziest' cat I have ever met). Both of those wonderfull cats too of-course


----------

